# Programme für Struktogramm?



## SirBaros (3. Mai 2006)

Gibt es Programme mit denen ich Struktogramme aus Java Codes oder vll sogar aus Eclipse machen kann??
Brauche Namen!Danke!


----------



## norman (4. Mai 2006)

"oder vll sogar aus Eclipse" ?? ..???:L

wozu brauchste? >>normalerweise<< soll man die dinger doch anfertigen, bevor man den code schreibt :roll:


----------



## The_S (4. Mai 2006)

joar, richtig. Wenn du ein Programm bereits geschrieben hast ist es sinnlos daraus noch ein Struktorgramm zu erstellen, da dieses dir eigentlich helfen soll dein Programm "besser" (sau blödes wort, mir fällt aber gerade kein blöderes ein  ) zu schreiben.


----------



## norman (4. Mai 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... "besser" (sau blödes wort, mir fällt aber gerade kein blöderes ein  ) zu schreiben.


.. struktorierter?


----------



## Dukel (4. Mai 2006)

Wozu Strucktogramme, wenn es UML gibt?


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mai 2006)

Dukel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wozu Strucktogramme, wenn es UML gibt?



Strucktrogramm? Ist das eine Umschreibung für die deutsche Strategie im Verteidigungsfall? 

Wenn einer wirklich nur einfache Struktogramme anfertigen will (DIN 66001), kann doch auch Open Office Draw benutzen. Die entsprechenden Symbole sind da alle drin...


----------



## The_S (4. Mai 2006)

@Norman

Dat is ma ne alternative 

@Dukel

Weil es evtl. z. B. von der Berufsschule so gewollt wird


----------



## byte (4. Mai 2006)

Ich wusste nicht dass Struktogramme so formal korrekt definiert sind, dass man sie von Code ableiten könnte (oder gar umgekehrt). Ich dachte immer, man kann die Dinger malen wie man grade lustig is. :roll:


----------



## norman (4. Mai 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wusste nicht dass Struktogramme so formal korrekt definiert sind, dass man sie von Code ableiten könnte (oder gar umgekehrt). Ich dachte immer, man kann die Dinger malen wie man grade lustig is. :roll:


ne ne, da gibts einige Richtlinien.. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nassi-Shneiderman-Diagramm 
allerdings juckt es idR niemanden, wenn das nicht eingehalten wird, solange es verständlich bleibt. 
wär doch mal was, ein toll zu schreiben was struktogramm -> methode macht?  :lol: 

.. an die arbeit jungs


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mai 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wusste nicht dass Struktogramme so formal korrekt definiert sind, dass man sie von Code ableiten könnte (oder gar umgekehrt). Ich dachte immer, man kann die Dinger malen wie man grade lustig is. :roll:



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIN_66001
http://www.cabeweb.de/fun/images/din66001dez1983.pdf


----------



## byte (4. Mai 2006)

OK, hab den Begriff wohl falsch assoziert. :roll:


----------



## SnooP (4. Mai 2006)

Ich find die Dinger unheimlich furchtbar! Alleine schon dieser Euklid-Algorithmus beim Wikipedia-Link... wo ist da die Erleichterung gegenüber dem textuellen Code? ich hab bislang nirgends wirklich erkennen können, dass man dadurch einen Algorithmus besser formulieren oder verstehen kann, wenn man diese Nassi-Teile benutzt  ... uml ist da schon was gänzlich anderes. Aktivity Charts könnte man doch z.B. lehren, oder? Dann hat man auch was fürs Leben anstatt dieser veralteten Teile


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mai 2006)

Ich find die Dinger auch komisch. Aber: In der Schule lernen wir die auch, und ich hab sogar das Gefühl, dass die einigen aus der Klasse was bringen...


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (4. Mai 2006)

In der Firma benutzen wir Editoren, die eine vereinfachte Nassi-Shneiderman-Darstellung verwenden. Prinzipiell ist das - für unsere Art von Software - schon sehr hilfreich. Allerdings sind die Editoren (früher MyFriend, jetzt X32 ziemlich teuer und buggy.
Es gibt auch ein paar freie Alternativen, einfach mal nach "Nassi-Shneiderman editor" googeln. Aber der wahre Jakob ist da wohl nicht dabei. Wobei das hier ganz gut aussieht: http://partheil.com/vips/. Wäre mir aber zu sehr Struktogramm - ich ziehe die vereinfachte Darstellung von X32/Myfriend vor.

BlueRiver denkt wohl darüber nach, X32 als Eclipse-Plugin zur Verfügung zu stellen. Aber das wird - falls es denn überhaupt noch passiert - wohl noch lange dauern. Und naja, im Vergleich zu den Standard-Editoren in Eclipse wirken MyFriend und X32 eh wie aus dem letzten Jahrhundert.


----------



## A.T. (4. Mai 2006)

http://www.strukted.de/ Den habe ich in der Ausbildung benutzt. Musste ich für meine Prüfung leider auch machen. Obwohl ich die Dinger nicht für besonders Sinnvoll halte. Habe die auch immer erst hinterher gemacht...
Wenn man eine Prozeduale Programmiersprache verwendet kann man ja mit viel Wohlwollen noch einen Sinn drin sehen aber bei OOP sicher nicht.
Zum Programm, weiß nur das es irgendwie einen kleinen Bug hatter. Meine man sollte die Tab Taste nicht benutzen oder so was in die Richtung. Aber sont ganz gut zu gebrauchen.
Mit Viso, falls man das hat, kann man die auch ganz gut erstellen, muss sich halt vorher die passen den Shapes zusammen basteln.


----------



## byte (4. Mai 2006)

Visio ist in der Tat nett (eigentlich für alle erdenklichen Diagrammarten), aber damit kannste halt nix aus Code generieren wie es der Threadersteller fordert.


----------



## A.T. (4. Mai 2006)

Ups! Voll verplannt! Mit dem Tool das ich genannt habe geht das auch nicht automatisch...


----------

